# Pork shoulder: fat side up?



## joel11230 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm smoking my first picnic pork shoulder. Is it like a brisket where I'd want the fat side up? Thank you


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 23, 2016)

I always put the fat side down. It's just a matter of preference.


----------



## bekellog81 (Apr 23, 2016)

I always put the fat down and have great results.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## icyhot (Apr 23, 2016)

Depends on the smoker. If it a reverse flow put it fat side down. If a pellet or electric put it fat side up.


----------



## smokingearl (Apr 23, 2016)

I use an MES 40. Always fat side down. Meat is not a sponge, the fat just rolls down the meat, in the process keeps a bark from forming, and it's difficult enough to get a nice bark in an electric smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2016)

I trim the fat off, put it fat side up and put the fat on a rack above the meat so it drips on it & bastes it while it cooks.

Always get good bark this way.

Al


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 23, 2016)

Well that's 3 fat side down to 1 fat side up. I'm using a mes 30. I sure appreciate the help. On briskest I always go fat side up. So here we go, fat side Down. I'll keep you posted. 













image.jpeg



__ joel11230
__ Apr 23, 2016


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 23, 2016)

I debated using my Ok Joe offset but it super windy here in SW Kansas. Beautifull day though!


----------



## lemans (Oct 11, 2016)

Fat side down in my WSM


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2016)

Since I can't decide I smoke it standing. Takes a while to prop it up. And still can't sleep at night since I don't know if fat should face left, right, backward or forward.


----------



## lemans (Oct 11, 2016)

You are over thinking it.. a pork butt is very forgiving
Make a decision and stick to it. I bet it comes out great
 Smoke til 160 wrap  add 1/2cup apple juice put back on till 205. Take off let it rest. Then call me.. I will be right over!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2016)

One my side-fire-box fat cap up, on the wsm fat cap down. 

-chris


----------

